# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Ácaros acuáticos.

## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo unas fotos de un acaro acuático encontrado en el filtro de mi acuario.
Los ácaros que os enseñado viven en tierra o en el envés de las hojas, ahora os voy a enseñar un acaro adaptado a la vida acuática.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

HUESITO (23-may-2014),Jonasino (23-may-2014),Los terrines (23-may-2014),willi (23-may-2014)

----------

